# Zelda Progress in a Picture! (FA Dog to Strangers)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

WOOOOOT! So proud of ZELDA! :toasting: 

I go her all suited up with her gear and we headed off to Iron Dog, which is the perfect place to socialize your dog as its dog people, there are so many dogs (and people ofc) so its an extremely rare occasion someone will ask to pet your dog- which is great because Zelda needs to be ignored by people! 

I am just so amazed with her progress, i had her in a heal when we moved around and had her sit or down when we stopped, and she didn't growl or bark at people at all, she seemed actually quite stable and calm- not shut down or fearful. The only time she barked was in the beginning when her sister barked at a dog, so she also barked at a dog as well! And i got her in a heal and she stopped immediately. But lots of people and dogs going right next to use they could touch us, and she did fantastic. 

Just over a year ago, this would have felt and would have been a complete nightmare, and i would go home feeling like i had a feral dog on my hands and that i am horrible dog owner.. Or more likely, i wouldn't have gone at all to this event because it just felt like a set up for failure for Zelda..

But now I feel hope and accomplishment! 

Anyways just thought i would share my proud moment with Zelda!! <3


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good girl!All of that hard work is paying off!!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

_*Congratulations to you & your K9 Partner Zelda!*_ :hug:

It takes courage to _step of the porch_ and compete in front of people. 

You have _broken the ice_, the rest is all downhill now!

Good Job!


Kim


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Wooohooo! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations !! What a great place to be with her! We were also there,my 9 yr old grandson competed with Rocky.
Keep up the good work!! Another place to take Zelda might be the 5K Chase away in South Burlington in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job to you both!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you.Way to go Zelda.You have done a great job training her and giving her time to learn.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great job - keep up the good work


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

she is so beautiful, she makes my 14 month old male look "wimpy", wow.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations to you both! She is a beautiful dog.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool! Well done!


----------

